# Butter LONDON Holiday Collection 2012



## Dalylah (Oct 18, 2012)

These are the holiday collection for this year from Butter LONDON. Here is the whole collection:





Here are a couple of swatches from those:





Source, Used with permission

butter LONDON Jack the Lad





Source, Used with permission

butter LONDON Fiddlesticks

I am not normally drawn to pinks but this one is gorgeous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 20, 2012)

I really like Jack the Lad.. gorgeous and man, wish I never started using bL polishes lol..


----------



## heather4602 (Oct 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really like Jack the Lad.. gorgeous and man, wish I never started using bL polishes lol..


 I am with you! I loved these polishes now! But I hate the $14!


----------



## Playedinloops (Oct 21, 2012)

Ughh I want all of these. I definitely do NOT need any though, lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Oct 31, 2012)

these are GORGEOUS.. i dont know.. i feel like getting them but i dont need it.. on my list is definitely fiddlesticks, jack the lad, and shambolic.. by the way... BUTTER LONDON is having a 30% off sale with the code *Matesholiday12*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Oct 31, 2012)

Omg Fiddlesticks is gorgeous, I don't have any BL product cuz they are a bit on the pricey side IMO, but I SO want this!!!!


----------



## jaclynsmusings (Jan 8, 2013)

I agree that BL is pricy! I only recently have been able to buy any through the Coterie site using referral credits! mid December they added a whole bunch of BL's holiday line and I purchased quite a few as they are sooo pretty and sparkly! I haven't tried them all yet though.one that I got that wasn't part of their holiday line was Thames and its such a beautiful shade of teal! I just LOVE it! one coat covers pretty well, but two coats iis perfect! I also ordered the three Lilppy/mail matching sets, but haven't tried them yet! haven't decided if I will give a couple away on my blog or to friends or if I will keep them for myself...


----------

